# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  La capacidad de generación nuclear seguirá incrementándose hasta el año 2030

## Jonasino

> El Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) ha publicado la última edición de su informe anual "Energy, Electricity and Nuclear Power Estimates for the Period up to 2050".
> 
> Informe OIEA
> 
> Dicho informe estima que la capacidad de generación de electricidad de origen nuclear seguirá incrementándose hasta el año 2030, entre el 1,9% y el 56%, aunque a un ritmo menor que en las previsiones anteriores, de entre el 2,4% y el 68% en la edición de 2015.
> 
> En el escenario de bajo crecimiento, la potencia instalada pasará de los 382,9 GW de finales del año 2015 a 390,2 GW y alcanzará los 598,2 GW en el escenario de alto crecimiento.
> 
> Según el informe, "la incertidumbre relacionada con las políticas energéticas, la renovación de las autorizaciones de explotación, los cierres y la construcción de nuevas centrales explican un rango tan amplio entre ambos escenarios. Las proyecciones desde el año 2030 al año 2050 suponen aún mayores grados de incertidumbre".
> ...


Informe completo: http://www-pub.iaea.org/MTCD/Publica...b-28008110.pdf

Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...ta-el-ano-2030

----------


## termopar

Impresionante,  esas son las noticias que nos sirve la agencia internacional de la energía atómica? Vaya m......!!!!

Crecer entre el 2% y el 56%, jajajaja, qué científico!!!! Vaya rango!!! Eso y no decir nada, es lo mismo.

Más noticia y muy preocupante me parece que gran parte de las centrales nucleares estén bajo revisión grave y que de hecho va a poner el precio de la electricidad en Francia (y en Europa en general) por las nubes este invierno.  De hecho, vamos a empezar a exportar a Francia energía a tope. En España, esta semana ya ha subido un 10%, más vale que empiece a llover y soplar viento.

Se van a revisar primero 19 unidades pero hay *28 en grave riesgo* (http://www.globalresearch.ca/frances...ailure/5548593)
En España,  ni se da la noticia,  ni se avisa, ni se revisan las centrales en riesgo grave. Lo de siempre,  vaya. Almaraz debería revisarse YA. Y Ascó, también. Pero el señor Fernando Martí se calla como una p...!!! Viva la transparencia!!!!

PD: la energía nuclear... Suministro de energía fiable y  seguro,  JAJAJAJA

----------


## Jonasino

En fin..............................

----------

